# Avet reels for casting ??



## SChooker (Oct 17, 2009)

been hearing alot of talk of the avet sx and jx mag casting reels for surf and pier whats thoughts on long casting?? and if you were to use the sx or jx what would be your choice??


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Sx would be my choice, but the reel would have to be magged. Ryan White at Hatteras jack or our own Danville AKA Willie longcaster would be the guys to do it. I personally dont know if I would use one fore field work. The spool is pretty tall and it is hard to grip, especially with the force we get power casting. I have weak hands, that arent that large either so A tall spool just doesnt work for me.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

For fishing I would choose the SX. For field work I would not use an Avet, the spools are too heavy and too restricted compared to the Abus.

John


----------



## jakuka (Oct 12, 2009)

Its an excellent fishing reel. I have an mxj on my heaver. It's easy to static mag it yourself. It is not a tournament casting reel. But remember, a reel set up for tournament casting is not the best fishing reel either. I chose the mxj model for it's capacity of 300yds of 20lb. mono. After a long cast I still have plenty of line left in case I hook something big. I have a lot to learn as far as my casting technique is concened, but I can still consistently hit a measured 480' - 490'+ with this reel and a bare sinker in the field. And I'm sure that my technique limits me much more than the reel does. Wonderful reel and I plan on getting another.


----------

